# Onoshipoodles.com now Melzano Poodles



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Brandon your site is no longer working please update it


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the email. I actually just switched my kennel name to reflect my partners name as well. Same dogs, same people, same everything.. just new name. My new name is Melzano Poodles (my last name is Melanese and the other name is Lozano = Melzano).

Thw website is www.melzano.com. Thanks


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Updated the title for you


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Todd!!!!!!


----------

